# Sticky  2012 Finished Builds Topic



## Lownslow302

post em up


first one of the year 

Jelly Mambo Sauce


----------



## sneekyg909

Looks Smooth...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Z8 is Done


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice work brotha. u got a jump on the rest of us


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> nice work brotha. u got a jump on the rest of us


i figure a week before mini posts back to back builds lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


> i figure a week before mini posts back to back builds lol


LOL! ESO i done got my 2 builts posted up in my display topic ! My MW STANG and my 69 PrOTOURING nova !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

#1 MW STANG 








#2 BIG BLOCK 69 PROTOURING NOVA


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lownslow302 said:


> i figure a week before mini posts back to back builds lol


u spoke to soon!!
nice work mini....rides are always bad as fawk


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm givin' y'all a head start. :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here... 

#1 for 2012









#2 for 2012


----------



## Lownslow302

nice is the flatbed motorized?


heres number 3 for january


----------



## GreenBandit

My 1st for this year


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lownslow302 said:


> nice is the flatbed motorized?


Haha, shit I wish! I wouldnt even know where to start with that.


----------



## Lownslow302

all testors paint from primer to clear it has a dark sun tan on the roof unfortunately from a retouch attempt, im not bothered by it, its not my car it ships out friday


----------



## jorhelj

I'm not sure if this one counts as an 2012 build becasue I started building this last year but I jusat finished last week so here it is 
my Chrysler 300 Suicide 2 Door Complete with 26's, Champaine bottle, Humador with cigars, bilt in computer with keyboaard, and Umbrella


----------



## Lownslow302

i does,heres the 67 after fixing the roof


----------



## jorhelj

Lownslow302 how in the hell do u find time to build so many models in such a short time ????? 
The fastest model I have built is been on one week putting alot of hours in to finish.
right now I avarage like 1 or 2 a year. And each model cost minimum $40 to $50 to build if you add in Kit, Paint and Aftermarket parts. 
Your lucky to have all that time and money to put into your models, I'm jealous Mad Props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

jorhelj said:


> Lownslow302 how in the hell do u find time to build so many models in such a short time ?????
> The fastest model I have built is been on one week putting alot of hours in to finish.
> right now I avarage like 1 or 2 a year. And each model cost minimum $40 to $50 to build if you add in Kit, Paint and Aftermarket parts.
> Your lucky to have all that time and money to put into your models, I'm jealous Mad Props bro :thumbsup:


i work pt in a morgue, then school, what ever time i have left after homework i use it to build. my budget is around 40 bucks per car with the exception of import kits.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Eso you work in a morgue pt time?That's cool I'm taking mortuary sciences at Central Arizona College in the summer (right now I'm working a sandblaster at a welding shop,I go to prep classes Mon and Wed)I'm hoping to get Trade Mortuary Science at ASU next year.


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Eso you work in a morgue pt time?That's cool I'm taking mortuary sciences at Central Arizona College in the summer (right now I'm working a sandblaster at a welding shop,I go to prep classes Mon and Wed)I'm hoping to get Trade Mortuary Science at ASU next year.


for a little bit, im going for engineering its not a permanent gig i just do cleanup before that i was doing check ins, i miss doing check ins knowing how they died n shit but thats a FT position now.


----------



## jorhelj

For a second there I was about to say "U building Model Cars in the mortuary? I guess they ain't going anywhere" lol but then I read if next post u do clean up I work full-time at Toyota Finance and then I run a recording studio so between that partying at clubs with hoes not much time for models but ill probably be building models after I retire


----------



## COAST2COAST

*#1 FOR 2012
















*


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> *#1 FOR 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: is it me or the tailights the same as the 48 i posted? 
got a side shot it looks like you used caddy wheels


----------



## COAST2COAST

:dunno: taillights come with the revell kit 
not sure what kit the wheels came from, had em layin around


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno: taillights come with the revell kit
> not sure what kit the wheels came from, had em layin around


my homie told me theyre the same tailights in both kits


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice Merc!!:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302

Agent Orange


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Geeez Eso,you're just whipping em out left and right,and great builds too,you're a prolific builder foe sho!


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Geeez Eso,you're just whipping em out left and right,and great builds too,you're a prolific builder foe sho!


:thumbsup: i wouldnt get any sleep otherwise


----------



## rollindeep408

That's sick! I've been wanting to do something orange Maybe I'll get to it sooner


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> Agent Orange


:h5:


----------



## [email protected]

My first for 2012


----------



## Tonioseven

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


----------



## COAST2COAST

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


:thumbsup:nice!


----------



## Lownslow302

the interior is nice on that truck


----------



## [email protected]

Lol don't ask why I went with blue......... Was trying something different I guess. 

But it didn't turn out that bad..........thanks low.


----------



## jorhelj

Lownslow302 said:


> Agent Orange


I didn't even think they made that BMW 745 kit I've been wanting to do one 

I'm right behind you with My 69 Orange Camaro I'm almost ready for Paint "Go Mango Orange"


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> Lol don't ask why I went with blue......... Was trying something different I guess.
> 
> But it didn't turn out that bad..........thanks low.


why not blue? for some reason it looks right


----------



## Lownslow302

jorhelj said:


> I didn't even think they made that BMW 745 kit I've been wanting to do one
> 
> I'm right behind you with My 69 Orange Camaro I'm almost ready for Paint "Go Mango Orange"


they dont i had to butcher a diecast they make a 6 series coupe which im gonna catch one of these days


----------



## [email protected]

Lownslow302 said:


> why not blue? for some reason it looks right


Just not the color you would expect to see with that kinda green I guess ya know.


----------



## jorhelj

Lownslow302 said:


> they dont i had to butcher a diecast they make a 6 series coupe which im gonna catch one of these days


I see now I saw you build post and figured out it's a Dicast. but you make wheel molds everthing of making a Mold out of a Dicast? is it even possible? it be col to have come of kits they dont make plastic ones out of


----------



## Lownslow302

jorhelj said:


> I see now I saw you build post and figured out it's a Dicast. but you make wheel molds everthing of making a Mold out of a Dicast? is it even possible? it be col to have come of kits they dont make plastic ones out of


not worth it itll be cheaper to buy the diecast ive debated the shortened lincoln tho but only the body youd still have to buy the limo for everything else


----------



## jorhelj

Lownslow302 said:


> not worth it itll be cheaper to buy the diecast ive debated the shortened lincoln tho but only the body youd still have to buy the limo for everything else


 Oh ok so casting resin is expensive then I didnt know I found this guy on line he makes his own model cars out of Vacum seal platic http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpl3k/


----------



## Lownslow302

yep considering ive taken a loss this year im not up to the task of selling resin again, vaccuforming is bad ass but its more expensive than resin casting


----------



## sandcast

low, it's easy to lose money

Best way to make a million on model parts is start with two million...


----------



## Lownslow302

sandcast said:


> low, it's easy to lose money
> 
> Best way to make a million on model parts is start with two million...


:werd: only way to make bread is with a prototyping printer but even then the upfront cost is 5 figures and thats if you can put out a 200$ product


----------



## jorhelj

Lownslow302 said:


> not worth it itll be cheaper to buy the diecast ive debated the shortened lincoln tho but only the body youd still have to buy the limo for everything else


 i see thanks for the info


----------



## Lownslow302

it was bad, definetly a tough build but a fun one too. the bench seat the back seat of the 62 pontiac the engine is off the revell 39 chevy.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Nice as hell!! I need the headlights & taillights from that to finish this one...









*


----------



## aztek_warrior

all those rides look nice as hell.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

tony you dont need them its a racecar member


----------



## Tonioseven

Truth. I guess I'll wrap it up.


----------



## jorhelj

This "Frankenstine" my 93 GMC Cyclone pick up converted into a Unibody roadster with with a 94 Lexus Gril and dashboard from an LS400, 93 Benz SL tail lights, Seats ans side view mirrors from a Prowler, Stering wheel Door panels and cup holder from a Cadillac CTS, 98n Ford Mustang wing and a Ford F150 intake.... I love it and I hate it...lol


----------



## candilove

my 76 glass house and 63 impala finished this year


----------



## sandcast

tony and low, those 55s are nice.


----------



## Lownslow302

i built this for a friend she wanted a pink lowrider. so i made it as pink as possible the color is dusty rose pearl, the interior is white and a custom pink mix. theres no BMF on the car thats all paint. the tires are resin casted the wheels are hoppin hydros.


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup: I like that......


----------



## rollin yota28

Toyota hilux I just finished


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey bro, I'm loving this truck! Its too sweet!


[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


----------



## Smallz

My first for 2012!!!


----------



## Smallz

Double post...lol


----------



## candilove

two more for 2012


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> two more for 2012


THESE R BADASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

Nice builds all of you. I am impressed seeing the vintage 55 chevy monograms back being built. Next year the mono 55 belair is 50 years old.


----------



## COAST2COAST

*#1 FOR 2012


















#2

















#3

















#4
















*


----------



## chevyguy97

This is the only one if have finished so far this year i call it Sledge Hammer, it's a 1970 RoadRunner.


----------



## jorhelj

Number 3 for 2010 "The Joker" 76 Caprice Conv


----------



## jorhelj

oops 
I mean 2012


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 462322


that came out sick, i was talking to a dude from japan earlier and theyre doing a tinted clear top on a 52 chevy pickup with a matching see thru bed floor that fucking truck is gonna be insane.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro.Yeah Japans been doing some sick shit with these trucks,and other old cars.Personally Id like to build that Rodrigez 29 seden,fucken cars dope.


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro.Yeah Japans been doing some sick shit with these trucks,and other old cars.Personally Id like to build that Rodrigez 29 seden,fucken cars dope.


that car was sold its in cali somewhere


----------



## regalistic




----------



## rollin yota28




----------



## Lownslow302

that flatblack came out nice


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> that flatblack came out nice


Thanks bro


----------



## CHEVYXXX

anymore pics of the nova. looks good with the black on the hood and roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

*#1 FOR 2012


















#2

















#3

















#4

















#6















*


----------



## chris_thobe

Great.. I get to follow COAST and his eye candy! hno: Here are 2 of mine that I finished up in early 2012.

My 51 Chevy vert.
























My 62 Catalina


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey man, I know you didn't want to keep the wide whites, but they look good especially with the side pipes! Cars look good!


chris_thobe said:


> Great.. I get to follow COAST and his eye candy! hno: Here are 2 of mine that I finished up in early 2012.
> 
> My 51 Chevy vert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 62 Catalina


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chris_thobe said:


> Great.. I get to follow COAST and his eye candy! hno: Here are 2 of mine that I finished up in early 2012.
> 
> My 51 Chevy vert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 62 Catalina


As an old skool greaser that I am,the wide whites look sexy as hell,great job on both these rides holmes:boink:


----------



## chris_thobe

Thanks guys, I just didn't like the way the wide white wall tires are shaped (too square) But I love Wide WW's. I got some for my 1:1 52 Chevy


----------



## darkside customs

Hooray!! Number 1 for the year...
Got the 55 done....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hell yeah bro,keep em coming!


----------



## halfasskustoms

chris_thobe said:


> Great.. I get to follow COAST and his eye candy! hno: Here are 2 of mine that I finished up in early 2012.
> 
> My 51 Chevy vert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 62 Catalina


Like your gold one. But LOVE the pink one.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here are the 2 i have finished sofar for this year. more to come.


----------



## Lownslow302

chevyguy97 said:


> Here are the 2 i have finished sofar for this year. more to come.


niice


----------



## chevyguy97

That 55 looks great james. nice finish.


----------



## darkside customs

#3 for the year


----------



## darkside customs

And another one....


----------



## Lownslow302

fitted some new rollers waiting on the dude to pay his other half


----------



## Lownslow302

fitted some new rollers waiting on the dude to pay his other half


----------



## LUXMAN

Damn! Is that airbrush???


----------



## chevyguy97

cars look great james, nice to see ya back to building in full force.


----------



## Siim123

darkside customs said:


> And another one....


i hope you dont mind constructive criticism:
the foil trims are pretty damn rough, try to smooth them down with soft damp cloth, it seems like the edges of the trim have raised up after you have removed the leftover foil. (i hope you get what i mean, kinda hard to explain). But I love the paint, real clean


----------



## darkside customs

I don't mind the criticism... I'll fix it... One thing I need to. Work on is foiling better... Thanks bro....


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Damn! Is that airbrush???


nah just a decal blended in


----------



## MKD904

chris_thobe said:


> Great.. I get to follow COAST and his eye candy! hno: Here are 2 of mine that I finished up in early 2012.My 51 Chevy vert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 62 Catalina


Both rides are really nice. Great job.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

one of mine for '12
El Co Donk









36 Ford- started it last year and just bout ready to finish it. the chop top was tricky to do.


----------



## rollin yota28




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Yea thats clean


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

alot of mine arent lowered or modded. just factory cars


----------



## rollin yota28

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> alot of mine arent lowered or modded. just factory cars


Dude, no worries, if you're proud of it, show it off! That's what its all about!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

ok, ill have to get shots of the Stealth, prowler, mach 3 stang n others i did.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work guys... I low that Bronco, and that Vette looks cool with the spokes...


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thanks, i shaved the emblems,handels and the front plate area too.


----------



## chris_thobe

Well, finally got #3 done for the year.. Box stock 66 Chevelle (for my uncle).


----------



## halfasskustoms

Chris thats a nice paint job bro.....


----------



## darkside customs

And another one...


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

nice color on the caddy. im waiting on some cans of Clear to show up then i can finish 3 more cars


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro....


----------



## chris_thobe

halfasskustoms said:


> Chris thats a nice paint job bro.....


Thanks man, Its my first attempt at wet sanding and polishing one.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

Prowler, finished in Prowler purple








R/T Sealth factory yellow pearl








Mustang mach 3 concept- painted victory red w/ gold and red pearl


----------



## rollin yota28

#5 for the year, 53 ford


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work fellas....


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thats a sick truck


----------



## regalistic

Box Stocker for the Gearz contest


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that's bad ass!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I actually finished this one in Feb,kinda been shy about posting it.A Red Baron......I got 2 more of these with some different plans,wanted to do one box stock to get a feel for the kit...


----------



## rollin yota28

Regalistic, looks good, what was the status of the contest? Cemetary, no surprise that it looks good! I like the red walls!


----------



## regalistic

rollin yota28 said:


> Regalistic, looks good, what was the status of the contest? Cemetary, no surprise that it looks good! I like the red walls!


entry Deadline was the 15th.. think they annouce winners in july sometime. i am sure i aint got a chance . but figured i would enter anyway lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollin yota28 said:


> Regalistic, looks good, what was the status of the contest? Cemetary, no surprise that it looks good! I like the red walls!


Thanks bro,yeah those are 12 year old Pegasus stick on redlines!


----------



## darkside customs

And another one


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

heres 2 more ive got done. still need a pic of my Cuda. i found 2 touch -up paint sites that i buy factory colors from for the kits. 
85 SVO in the Hertz rental Dark Sage








2010 SS camaro- Infermo Orange


----------



## Hydrohype

Walking side by side with death, The devil mocks their every step 
The snow drives back the foot that's slow, The dogs of doom are howling more
They carry news that must get through, To build a dream for me and you 


They choose the path where no-one goes.​













 they hold NO QUARTER they ask NO QUARTER! :thumbsup::thumbsup:​


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I actually finished this one in Feb,kinda been shy about posting it.A Red Baron......I got 2 more of these with some different plans,wanted to do one box stock to get a feel for the kit...
> View attachment 480546
> View attachment 480551
> View attachment 480552
> View attachment 480558


 My third favorite car of ALL-TIME!! THIS is why I'm a car nut now! I had this as a hot wheel and mine had the spike on it!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

regalistic said:


> Box Stocker for the Gearz contest


looks really good !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

rollin yota28 said:


> #5 for the year, 53 ford


----------



## LUXMAN

The Regal . . . .


----------



## darkside customs

LUXMAN said:


> The Regal . . . .


That's fuckin dope!


----------



## LUXMAN

Candy orange Monte Carlo . . .


----------



## ars!n

LUXMAN said:


> Candy orange Monte Carlo . . .


always wanted one of those.... oh wait......


----------



## Mystro

ars!n said:


> always wanted one of those.... oh wait......


:roflmao:


----------



## solo214

Look at this pendejo,all respectful and shit ,no mames wangsta.were u at puto.


----------



## Lownslow302

done i noticed every TA ive built has been black. wont be the case with the next one.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

nice TA. ive been slackin lately.


----------



## Lownslow302

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> nice TA. ive been slackin lately.


same here this is the first one i finished since school let out, after i finish my vette it might just be a gang of muscle cars coming off the bench ive been really into them lately


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i have 3 in the process right now. 34 ford, 69 Riv and a 64 impala.


----------



## wisdonm

I spent the first four months of 2012 building this '39 Sports Wagon.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thats the woody rod kit from amt isnt it. looks good man


----------



## Lownslow302

just saw that resin body on ebay


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

wisdonm said:


> I spent the first four months of 2012 building this '39 Sports Wagon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 499594
> 
> View attachment 499595
> 
> View attachment 499596


That's pretty damn kool


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's pretty damn kool


X 2


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for the kind words. It started out as a '39 Wagon Rod.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

wisdonm said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It started out as a '39 Wagon Rod.
> 
> View attachment 499710


Huh! I wouldn't have guessed what it was at first glance.Nice bodywork,gives it a bit of an exotic look.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

only thing i hate bout AMT is the fit n finish is pretty shitty. Revell kits are way nicer.

you did a wicked job. it looks like you streched it with how it looks


----------



## wisdonm

The wheelbase and overall length have not changed. There is a 2" chop in the rear and it is sectioned 11". I want to make a roadster version, which may be shortened.


----------



## Hydrohype

BMF DEEZE NUTTZ ! LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That came out tough as hell,Hydro!


----------



## Dre1only

x 2


----------



## Hydrohype

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That came out tough as hell,Hydro!


Thanks guys..


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 501319
> View attachment 501320
> View attachment 501321
> View attachment 501322
> 
> 
> BMF DEEZE NUTTZ ! LOL


sick chopper


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## blackbeard1

*Finished.*


----------



## CHEVYXXX

darkside customs said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang I'm moving slow ... the only build of mine that is finished for 2012 *...........


----------



## chris_thobe

Yea, but thats one hell of a build!


----------



## halfasskustoms

chris_thobe said:


> Yea, but thats one hell of a build!


X 2


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang I'm moving slow ... the only build of mine that is finished for 2012 *...........


nice build


----------



## chevyguy97

nice job guys, lovin that impala Trendsetta.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

A masterpiece,Trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thanx, 'preciate the words homies !*


----------



## LUXMAN

Guess ill throw these in . . .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

a '64 and a glasshouse ........... thats a hard to beat pair ! Sweet builds !


----------



## shrekinacutty

nice glasshouse


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanx homies . . . Trend that 58 is killin em soflty bro!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

69 Riv








34 Ford- yes the hood is a diff shade, i f'ed up on the color








06 Hertz shelby








my 64 impala


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great builds ... I love that kolor on the Riviera !


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

that pic dont do it justice. its heather blue pearl with a mint green pearl bottom. the paint is when kyrlon did that pearl series


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 501319
> View attachment 501320
> View attachment 501321
> View attachment 501322
> 
> 
> BMF DEEZE NUTTZ ! LOL


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Here is my build for 2012 last one! 67 impala \


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

what clear do some of you guys use and do you wet sand and hand buff them out ?


----------



## Hydrohype

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> Here is my build for 2012 last one! 67 impala \


love it..


----------



## chris_thobe

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 518181


Got any pics or video if this one bangin?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hydrohype said:


> love it..


X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Gilsdropshop - 67 impala 












*Wow ... this Impala is so cleeeeeeeeeen ! Beautiful work homie !*


----------



## LUXMAN

Good God! Looks like it came molded as a vert!! Great werk


----------



## LUXMAN

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> that pic dont do it justice. its heather blue pearl with a mint green pearl bottom. the paint is when kyrlon did that pearl series


Heather green peatl was the shit wish they still had those pearls out


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Luxman,I think that DID come molded as a vert,its an mpc original,sweet build man


----------



## LUXMAN

Yea, I see that now lmao


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude oldskool that caddy is sick lookin. LOVE THEM WHEELS.:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Sick Caddy..now thats what I call draggin ass! With all them batteries in the trunk looks like that Caddy is ready to throw down!!


----------



## chris_thobe

Another finished build for the year..


----------



## chris_thobe




----------



## halfasskustoms

So kook lookin. Love it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chris_thobe said:


> Sick Caddy..now thats what I call draggin ass! With all them batteries in the trunk looks like that Caddy is ready to throw down!!


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chris_thobe said:


> Another finished build for the year..


hella clean bro!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice clean job on 62 bro:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Oldskool those bombs are great lookin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Badass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Firme Troka!


----------



## Hydrohype

The Cadi and the 62 are fucking excellent absolutely outstanding..


----------



## MKD904

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Really nice. What did you use for the wood grain in the bed?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MKD904 said:


> Really nice. What did you use for the wood grain in the bed?


thanks!!! i used a tan for the base, and i dipped a towel in some brown paint.. then i just rubbed it on the bed in light coats..and then i used some more brown and airbrushed it in a wave patterns to get the woodgrain look...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

SUPER CLEAN CHEVY TRUCK HOMIE, LOVE THE PUMP SET UP REAL CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


that's a sweet trokita bro ! uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks bro!!!


----------



## hocknberry

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


sick ass caddy oldschool, but shame on you for the the japan plates!! keep our rides home!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## halfasskustoms

U good in my book.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> U good in my book.


Me?nah Im overrated Homie,I need to be more cleaner and less sloppy jk/It has some flaws,but overall I dig how it came outuffin:


----------



## sneekyg909

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


This here is Niceee!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

x100! Very clean work!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

hocknberry said:


> sick ass caddy oldschool, but shame on you for the the japan plates!! keep our rides home!!!


thats where i got the idea for the caddy,from japan :happysad:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sneekyg909 said:


> This here is Niceee!!! :thumbsup:


thanks!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 522574
> View attachment 522575
> View attachment 522576
> View attachment 522577
> View attachment 522578
> View attachment 522579
> View attachment 522580
> View attachment 522581


so classy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

this is killer!!, amazing job bro!


----------



## Auto Mob

OLDSKOOL,NICE TRUCK, I DIG IT!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

LUXMAN said:


> Heather green peatl was the shit wish they still had those pearls out


me too. only thing i dont like is that the paint is a little tacky even when dry


heres 2 i just finished

69 RS Z28









55 Vette- got as close to the stock blue i could


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude you quick. I used to be like that.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

haha. these are just the Stock cars. i have 4 that are major builds but havent touched them for more then 2 years


----------



## corky




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

corky said:


>


Clean Catalina,bro! I likes.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looks pretty in pink.


----------



## Hydrohype

I should have fitted the tail lights before taking for granted that it would be an easy install.. but once I got glue on my fingers? I did not want glue in any unwanted spots of this car. so I left well enough alone with the tail lights and the front sticker.. this if my favorite hopper to date..


----------



## CHEVYXXX

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> 69 RS Z28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Vette- got as close to the stock blue i could


uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

My 1st one of 5 yrs. All thanks to you guys and this site. You put that fire in my ass and made my shit hert coming out........Wait.......What.......I didnt mean to say that. Thats a side note to me........WTF I was talkin bout.....Oh yeah. 

Thanks LayItLow for the want to get back into this hobby.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

All this talk about Caca hurting coming out of the coolo:barf:...LOL looks good man,kool to see you finish


----------



## OFDatTX

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Like this bomb bro.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Like this bomb bro.


X2!!! The street setup is a GREAT detail, very realistic!!!


----------



## hocknberry

LOL...holy hell.....i get to join the 2012 crew! some nice builds in here...here's my finish for the summer build off....had to take a step out side of my box for this one!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wow!


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wow!


X 2 Wow!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> My 1st one of 5 yrs. All thanks to you guys and this site. You put that fire in my ass and made my shit hert coming out........Wait.......What.......I didnt mean to say that. Thats a side note to me........WTF I was talkin bout.....Oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks LayItLow for the want to get back into this hobby.


came out clean!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

hocknberry said:


> LOL...holy hell.....i get to join the 2012 crew! some nice builds in here...here's my finish for the summer build off....had to take a step out side of my box for this one!


bad ass! paint job came out clean!:boink::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

OFDatTX said:


> Like this bomb bro.





sinicle said:


> X2!!! The street setup is a GREAT detail, very realistic!!!


thanks guys!!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

the Enzo is deff. ... different


----------



## hocknberry

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> the Enzo is deff. ... different


LOL....you can call it ugly if yah want...i can take it! not something i normally build but its what i got to build for the summer build off....thanks for the comps guys....OLDSKOOL...that bomb truck is nice!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

halfasskustoms said:


> My 1st one of 5 yrs. All thanks to you guys and this site. You put that fire in my ass and made my shit hert coming out........Wait.......What.......I didnt mean to say that. Thats a side note to me........WTF I was talkin bout.....Oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks LayItLow for the want to get back into this hobby.


nice !!! :thumbsup:

i got back into the hobby cause of it layitlow to (thanks fellas). hopefully i'll have my project done for the super show builldoff. it will be the first one i finish like in 3 years.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

hocknberry said:


> LOL...holy hell.....i get to join the 2012 crew! some nice builds in here...here's my finish for the summer build off....had to take a step out side of my box for this one!


:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

CHEVYXXX said:


> nice !!! :thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

ill have another done by wed. gotta clear it today


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

LOVE IT.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

what do you use for the Gold plateing ?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> LOVE IT.


thanks homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> what do you use for the Gold plateing ?


you mix clear yellow wit a little bit of clear orange until u get the shade of gold you want,and then i shot some automotive clear over it to make it bling


----------



## halfasskustoms

I ever thought of mixing both colors together.....Great tip man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

:thumbsup: Another kool build Oldskool...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

CLEAN RIDE HOMIE LOVE THE DETAIL AND INTEROIR ALL THAT CROME TRIM JUST AMAZING!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

been slacking lately with starting a new job. but this weekend im gonna try to get my 61 and my 66 gto closer to completion


----------



## Lownslow302

El Jimador II
used to be a lindberg hopper the motors burned out so i added guts and a promo style frame








































same car circa 2000


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

clean caddy!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I guess i can join in the finished builds post.


----------



## chevyguy97

No# 3 for the year, my 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

nice color combo


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MayhemKustomz said:


> I guess i can join in the finished builds post.


clean! im liking the color combo:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chevyguy97 said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That 64 is killer. Great job homie.


----------



## Lownslow302

chevyguy97 said:


>


nice work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Number 4 for this Year Green Hell,this little curbside gave me a lot of Hell.Wanted to get it done get over a builders block,back to the CCF buildoff.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

nice caddy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks man


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps on my 4-door impala, it will be on the cover of LISM next month.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## halfasskustoms

I don't like that car at all. BUT what you've done to it makes it look real nice. I say great job bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Number 4 for this Year Green Hell,this little curbside gave me a lot of Hell.Wanted to get it done get over a builders block,back to the CCF buildoff.
> View attachment 538279
> View attachment 538281
> View attachment 538282
> View attachment 538284
> View attachment 538286


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean rides:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## LUXMAN

oooooohhhh that hears e is clean !!!! and good job on the background too dude


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LUXMAN said:


> oooooohhhh that hears e is clean !!!! and good job on the background too dude


Thanks LUX:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

No# 4 for the year, its a 1970 Challenger.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fuck you that was fast. Didnt you just start that like a day ago or so......Slow the FUCK down........Nah thats kool homie. Great job.


----------



## chevyguy97

I started that one awhile back, just never finished painting it, so really all i had left to do onit was paint, put in the glass and set the body back on the frame and she was finished. all the rest of the stuff was already finished.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


>


nice job fam looks clean


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Number 4 for this Year Green Hell,this little curbside gave me a lot of Hell.Wanted to get it done get over a builders block,back to the CCF buildoff.
> View attachment 538279
> View attachment 538281
> View attachment 538282
> View attachment 538284
> View attachment 538286





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Number 4 for this Year Green Hell,this little curbside gave me a lot of Hell.Wanted to get it done get over a builders block,back to the CCF buildoff.
> View attachment 538279
> View attachment 538281
> View attachment 538282
> View attachment 538284
> View attachment 538286


sick build fam u did ur thang much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> sick build fam u did ur thang much props


Thanks fam!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/34iq0ly.jpg[/
> IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That's badass!! I dig the paint!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love that lil truck.


----------



## chevyguy97

Man that truck is bad ass, i likes, nice job on the whole thing.


----------



## wisdonm

Chevyguy, #'s 3 & 4 are sweet.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's badass!! I dig the paint!!





halfasskustoms said:


> Love that lil truck.





chevyguy97 said:


> Man that truck is bad ass, i likes, nice job on the whole thing.


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps wisdonm


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

No 5 for this year Customcarforums build off hudson "Devil Dragger"


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

More,some reason its not letting me post more then 2 pics


----------



## chevyguy97

Let me be the first to say DAMN!!! that is bad ass, nice finish. KILLER build. I LIKES.
Now sent it too me. lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chevyguy97 said:


> Let me be the first to say DAMN!!! that is bad ass, nice finish. KILLER build. I LIKES.
> Now sent it too me. lol


THX homie,trade for the 64 lol.I mean the 1:1 or the 1/25,what was I talking about,were is this going,I dont know LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah like what he said./\(.)(.)


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> More,some reason its not letting me post more then 2 pics
> View attachment 545080
> View attachment 545082
> View attachment 545084
> View attachment 545085
> View attachment 545087


firme!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## hocknberry

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Holy cows man I'm lovin that damn thing. LOVE IT.


----------



## chevyguy97

DAMN that merc is clean as hell, nice job homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


That thing is beautiful!!


----------



## wisdonm

That is sweet OldSchool


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sasisneros said:


> That thing is beautiful!!





wisdonm said:


> That is sweet OldSchool


thanks homies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

that things fucking SICK ! damn good work there man.


----------



## sneekyg909

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Ohhhhh!!!.....that's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

2nd one for the yr.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> that things fucking SICK ! damn good work there man.





sneekyg909 said:


> Ohhhhh!!!.....that's nice :thumbsup:


thanks guy's:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> 2nd one for the yr.


nice!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks buddy.


----------



## chevyguy97

Wagon is very cool, i likes alot. nice job homie.


----------



## chevyguy97

No# 5 for the year, This is my 89 Batmobile, it's my fav batmobile so i needed to add this to my T.V./Movie car collection.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Wagon is very cool, i likes alot. nice job homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Nice....different. What other movie cars u got in your collection?


----------



## chevyguy97

General lee, A-Team Van, Knight Rider, Smokey and the Bandit, Now Batman, and need to finish my Ghostbusters car.
Going to get the Back to the Future car, the 1966 batmobile, and a few others.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Should do ya up a lime green 69 charger.. Crazy Mary, Dirty Larry. The car found an untimely death at the end of the movie. Or do the vanishing point challenger..yet another explosive ending.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

heres # 6 i guess, lost count. 61 impala. ill have to get better pics of it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> heres # 6 i guess, lost count. 61 impala. ill have to get better pics of it.


nice!!! i like that color:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!! i like that color:thumbsup:


thanks, its mercedes benz Smoke silver and noble white from the hyundai


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


freakin sweet lookin !.


----------



## wagonia

*62 belair 409*

All plastic


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice 62 homie.


----------



## IceMan555

Here's a couple of ones I finished recently.


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice builds...:thumbsup:

I like the Monte Carlo's paint and engine detail...


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

another done. 66 GTO Hurst ed. 









a day shot of my 61 impala


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

IceMan555 said:


> Here's a couple of ones I finished recently.


lookin good!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> another done. 66 GTO Hurst ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a day shot of my 61 impala


rides lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that is bitchin. Lovin those wheels too. Great build homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2 on tthe wheels...deuce is sick


----------



## hocknberry

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


sick duece oldskool! those are DEEKS right? MC dish?


----------



## LUXMAN

That duece is killer!! Nice n classy. Great Job on that engine compartment too


----------



## Met8to




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

hocknberry said:


> sick duece oldskool! those are DEEKS right? MC dish?


yes they are hock:shh::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LUXMAN said:


> That duece is killer!! Nice n classy. Great Job on that engine compartment too


thanks luxman!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Met8to said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice 62


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Bad ass on soo many levels ....... Nice job on them deeks looks killer


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks 408!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

2day build done.... 1/32 scale....


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

37 ford Coupe


----------



## halfasskustoms

37 is sweet.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, that's clean as hell!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

1/16 hot rod


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

pretty slick lookin


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oldskool this is one BadAss HotRod. Love it man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Roadsters badass,Oldskool!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## regalistic

click on pic for latger view


----------



## regalistic

.


----------



## OFDatTX

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Like this one bro!!! Where you get your wheels?


----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Love it. Great build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> click on pic for latger view
> View attachment 571741
> 
> View attachment 571742
> 
> View attachment 571747
> 
> View attachment 571749


Love this sedan man...killer rod there.


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> .
> View attachment 571752
> 
> View attachment 571753
> 
> View attachment 571755
> 
> View attachment 571756


Sled is pimped.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

OFDatTX said:


> Like this one bro!!! Where you get your wheels?


thanks homie!:thumbsup:
i got the rims from jimbo


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> Love it. Great build.


thanks half!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

damn i been slackin off. Some sick cars guys


----------



## regalistic

another one for the year...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

regalistic said:


> another one for the year...
> 
> View attachment 581426
> 
> View attachment 581427
> 
> View attachment 581428
> 
> View attachment 581429


hella clean!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice


----------



## sneekyg909

Very nice build homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

damn clean ass rides dre!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good YO!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet ,Dre!!


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks fam hopefully come next year I'll be do'n more static builds and more detailed work I look at threads and realize how realistic the builds on layitlow look ,I look at yalls builds and see so much potential flowing lord knows I think my shit don't stink until ...


----------



## wisdonm

Are you using color flake paints or clear with flake over the color coats?


----------



## Hydrohype

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

chris_thobe said:


> Another finished build for the year..


thats sick!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## El Joker

'54 Phantom Chevy Wagon
















'59 El Camino aka Vaquero
















'50 Olds
















'59 Ford Wagon aka Road Trip
















'76 Caprice
















WIP..'56 Nomad
















Happy 2013


----------



## El Joker

Dark side 

Drag-U-La
















Eddie Munster C-cab and his running buddy with Honda Chopper


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Those are all sick builds Joker.


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2..i like road trip, and that nomad is on its way:thumbsup:....nice work homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

Joker Iv been a fan of yours ever since I saw you on MCM. Great builds man.


----------



## Guest

The only build I got done in 2012. In fact the only build in over two years.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats sum creative shit much props homie


----------



## Guest

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats sum creative shit much props homie


Thanks for the compliment .


----------



## Guest

Heres a better interior shot...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's one of my favorite builds off this year,much respect


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

El Joker said:


> '54 Phantom Chevy Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '59 El Camino aka Vaquero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '50 Olds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '59 Ford Wagon aka Road Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '76 Caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP..'56 Nomad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 2013





El Joker said:


> Dark side
> 
> Drag-U-La
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Munster C-cab and his running buddy with Honda Chopper


bad ass builds!!!


----------



## Guest

regalistic said:


> another one for the year...
> 
> View attachment 581426
> 
> View attachment 581427
> 
> View attachment 581428
> 
> View attachment 581429


This ones kick ass og style love it.


----------



## Damaged

*Damaged's 2012 builds*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Damaged said:


>


Hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X 2..WOW that was a great 2012 line up.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damaged said:


>


:thumbsup:Nice arsenal of builtups


----------



## Damaged

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Hell yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> X 2..WOW that was a great 2012 line up.





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice arsenal of builtups


Thanks guys, hopefully in 2013 il get more built and maybe have a bit more variety with colours.


----------



## El Joker

Lead City Customs in da House...Happy 2013 Luke












James aka Joker


----------



## El Joker

'56 Ford aka Victorian


----------



## halfasskustoms

El Joker said:


> '56 Ford aka Victorian


Loved this car ever since I 1st saw it......very nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

El Joker said:


> '56 Ford aka Victorian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images12.fotki.com/v335/photos/9/1617219/8507229/DSCN1846-vi.jpg[/
> IMG][IMG]http://images59.fotki.com/v255/
> photos/9/1617219/8507229/DSCN1693-
> vi.jpg


This is a sweet build if I ever seen one


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

time for the 2013 builds thread ?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

El Joker said:


> '56 Ford aka Victorian


wow cool ass ride!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> time for the 2013 builds thread ?


x2 
:yes::dunno:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## OldSchoolVato

real pimpish, props perro


----------



## OldSchoolVato

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang I'm moving slow ... the only build of mine that is finished for 2012 *...........


funkin amazing


----------



## OldSchoolVato

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



gangsta :bowrofl:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


on a whole other level


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 I didn't even notice she had an LS9 til I saw that pic,sweet!We need this thread updated to 2013 bad.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*thanx Vato !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


OldSchoolVato said:


> funkin amazing


*Agreed on both !!!!!*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 I didn't even notice she had an LS9 til I saw that pic,sweet!We need this thread updated to 2013 bad.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Bad fuckin ass 59 wow


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

What up brothers, anyone seen Low&Slow?


----------



## darkside customs

He's been banned...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Clean Tonio !


Tonioseven said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


>


hell yeah!!! clean truck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chefdavid0500

Im still a noob, but here's a couple of my finished kits


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good guys.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude oldskool that shit is the BOMB.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice oldskool oldskool:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

Some sick shit guys. damn cold weather in pa is keeping me from completely finishing 4 cars


----------



## sinicle

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


DAMN!!!! SO SICK!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks sinicle!


----------



## chevyguy97

Ok why has the finished 2013 not been put up yet, lol I'm almost finished with my first one of the year and no where to post it. lol


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

im just delayed cuz Spring weather isnt showing up yet here in PA


----------



## CADILLACxTIPPIN

Damn those wheels are sick! Where can I get those?


----------



## gr_1

Damaged said:


>




SICK BUILDS. How do
You do you get the windows black like that for the second car from the top.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

Finaly my first car of the year done !


----------



## chevyguy97

Damaged said:


>


 man I just have to say your paint jobs are very very clean, really nice job on those. wish I could get my paint to shine like that. keep up the killer work.


----------



## chevyguy97

2013


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i like the silverado


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks it's my fave too


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

is the flatbed truck scratch built or a kit ? i had a kit like that , that was body dropped and insanely modded


----------



## chevyguy97

I started with a 50 chevy 3100, cut the fenders off the cab and moved them in and down, then scratch built the bed and frame.


----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## homies88

...


----------



## Bad mother truckeR

nice work up in here


----------



## chevyguy97

it's almost 2014 and this thread still says 2012.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

chevyguy97 said:


> it's almost 2014 and this thread still says 2012.


yep. my 2013 build thread was a slight flop. i dout a 2014 one will be made


----------



## eastside1989

Bad mother truckeR said:


> nice work up in here


 X2...Nice Shit....


----------



## chevyguy97




----------

